# AMD FX Hotfix Patches



## Durvelle27 (Mar 2, 2013)

Weren't some new hotfixes released if so why can't i find them as i just got a new FX 8320 and want to try them and the old ones which i also can't find.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 2, 2013)

you mean this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/158534/New-Windows-7-Bulldozer-Patches-Available..html

I think work for both vishera and bulldozer.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 2, 2013)

If you're using Win8 you don't need them anymore.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 2, 2013)

Using Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2013)

The were included in a update to Win7 64-bit. The hotfix was just released early because AMD didn't want to wait for the update.

If I am wrong, the hotfixes are available here on TPU download section.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 2, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The were included in a update to Win7 64-bit. The hotfix was just released early because AMD didn't want to wait for the update.
> 
> If I am wrong, the hotfixes are available here on TPU download section.



ok thx


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 4, 2013)

won't let me download them


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=Bulldozer

They let me download them


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=Bulldozer
> 
> They let me download them



thx they downloaded


----------

